# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ուսուցողական կայքեր երեխաների համար

## Peace

Ինչպես մեծերի, այնպես էլ երեխաների կյանքում համակարգիչն իր ուրույն տեղն է զբաղեցնում ու ծնողների համար, համենայնդեպս իմ, խնդիր է, որ երեխայի համակարգչի մոտ ծախսած ժամանակը լինի հնարավորիս օգտակար: Թվում է, թե դյուրին բան է, ուզածդ բանը վայրկյանին կգտնես, բայց, սրչի բերած հեղեղի միջից իսկապես օգտակարը  գտնելու պրոցեսը բավականին ժամանակ է պահանջում: Ձեզ եմ ուզում ներկայացնել նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաներ համար նախատեսված մի քանի կայքեր, որոնք և՛ ժամանցային են, երեխային չհոգնեցող, և՛ բավականին օգտակար: Ցավոք, հայերենով նման կայքեր գտնելը բոնուսի պես մի բան է, ռուսերենին ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, այնպես որ՝ անգլերենով: 

 Եթե գիտեք, դուք էլ գրեք:


http://www.starfall.com/


http://pbskids.org/games/alltopics.html


http://www.softschools.com/


Այս մեկն երգերի միջոցով է սովորեցնում, բայց այնքան գրագետ, խաղաղ, գեղեցիկ ու տպավորիչ է ամեն ինչ արված, որ թիմի աշխատակիցներին միայն շնորհակալություն հայտնելը ուղղակի քիչ է: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperSimpleSongs

----------

Bruno (23.01.2013), Nadine (23.01.2013), RADIOmanyachka (01.02.2013), Ձայնալար (23.01.2013)

----------


## Հանուման

Այստեղ մի մեծ հավաքածո ունեմ , եթե հետաքրիր է կարող եք ուսումնասիրել ցուցակը

http://hy-it.org/3808/

----------

